# Yay or nay - Mühle's U-Boot Uhr



## StufflerMike

In close cooperation and with detailed information about the requirements of an U-Boot watch Mühle-Glashütte Nautische Instrumente designed a (very) limited submarine wrist watch for the submarine squadron of the German Navy (U-Bootgeschwader der Deutschen Marine). The watch will only be available for members of the U-Bootgeschwader).

Today Thilo Mühle presented this special edition to fleet admiral Jan Christian Kaack in Kiel, Baltic Sea.









It is obvious that this U-Boot Watch is based on the Mühle Seebataillon GMT. So most of the differences compared to the Seebataillon are purely cosmetic.









The dial design resembles a view through a periscope but other than that.....









......Have your say !


----------



## DaveandStu

I like it and understand the significance , and it's a terrific LE for the worthy recipients,and adds a new dimension to the publicly available GMT...however I'd make the previously released seebattallion my first choice...it quietly flies under the radar to me ..killa blue...all the best Dave


----------



## CM HUNTER

I love anything purposefully built, and Muhle does that as well as any (and better design wise than most). It's become their calling card. This is a great looking piece for a select lucky few. Hope they enjoy it.


----------



## Nokie

You can tell it is a Muhle. Like the dial and hands, especially the length.


----------



## MediumRB

A Seebataillon by any other name...


----------



## bladerunnersj27

Excellent timepiece.
I wish I had bigger wrists to be able to wear Seebatallion.


----------



## Scout

Digging it, eye catcher.


----------



## mountbatten

I think this is the best looking diver from Muhle to date. I usually do not favor divers with a white dial, but this one just "works."


----------



## smittya

Very nice tribute.


----------



## STEVIE

It has a remarkable designed dial, very easy to read. Is the bezel rubber?


----------



## StufflerMike

STEVIE said:


> Is the bezel rubber?


No.


----------



## Jimmy3993

Yay!


----------



## watching-u

Really like the simplicity of the dial!


----------



## fumiyasu

Awesome looking watch

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badfish179

I am a former submariner and I absolutely love it!!!!! I want one!!! Unfortunately since joining the German Navy is kinda' off the table I guess I will admire it from afar.


----------



## 56scooter01

What's not to like? Yay!


----------



## closeset

good design


----------



## Duck Dodgers

That white dial ! Fantastic!


----------



## srminimo

Yay!


----------



## agravelle

Great looking tool watch! Would love to sport this one out on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revitup007

It looks like a quality piece built by some of the best Art on the wrist

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GB-MAN

Awesome watch!


----------



## jsbx1

Love the watch.

*Yay* - 
- Blue & White, representing the Navy/Sea 
- Black, Red & Yellow to represent the German Flag
- Seebataillon design overall is a winner 
- Periscope theme dial design
- Date at 4 O'clock is flawless, almost looks like it's printed on the dial

*Nay*-
- Dial size of 44mm, see lugs comment
- Lugs jut out too much for a 44mm. You'd have to have a wrist size of 7.75"+ to make this watch work on a wrist.

If it was a 42mm with heavily curved lugs, I'd be on my way to Germany to join the U-Bootgeschwader der Deutschen Marine!!!!

Tony


----------



## drram1966

Wow... That's a beautiful watch... Shame its only for the German navy.


----------



## pro2zon

Look very cool and has a great story but i do not think it would be for me. I love my SAR but this is a little to much.


----------



## StufflerMike

Saw the U-Boot in the flesh yesterday. A rare bird it is.


----------



## Beach_Bum

Wow, stunning. Not always, but often, Muhle crushes it and this watch is a perfect example. I love this. Wish I owned one.


----------



## Takvorian

Sorry to say, but I don’t like it very much...
The size and the combination of colors are not for me.


----------



## cooper99

Wrist artwork salutes 
Navy...UBOAT..that white dial permits valuable contrast to discover the details imbedded in design...some original 
thinking went into this clock...like the periscope scale inserted...


----------



## aabikrman

I’d bet she’s stunning in person.


----------



## SundayDuffer

yay


----------



## kakalika

Beautiful watch indeed!!! Big YAY!!!!!!


----------



## PaddyChicago

I like it. It's all business, but possesses some rugged good looks.


----------

